# center channel not working



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

I have an old Onkyo SR501 and just bought a Klipsch KC-25 center channel last night. However, I am very rarely getting any sound out of the center. It will come on for a few seconds and then stop. The center definitely works so it seems to be an issue with the receiver. Is there any simple fix for this, or does it mean that my receiver is dying?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

What happens when you run the test tones in the receiver speaker setup?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do all of the other channels work? The test tones are a good start as said above.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can also use a flashlight battery to check wiring to the center speaker. First, disconnect both wires going to the center channel speaker from the receiver. Get a C or D flashlight battery and touch one of the speaker wires to negative, one to positive. If you hear a click, then the wiring is OK. Works for all other speakers also. 

My brother bought a house where the previous owner had ceiling speakers installed. All wires came out of a wall box, but none were labeled. He walked around while I used the battery and in a few minutes all were identified and labeled.


----------



## fidstang (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm assuming that nothing has changed in the setup and you haven't moved the speakers around prior to this happening. Have you tried unplugging the receiver for more than ten minutes to let it reset and cool down?

This kind of sounds like a DSP failing, you may also want to take the cover off while it is unplugged and vacuum out any dust and look for any visible component failures. But, only after you have tried the cool down reset once and wiring checks.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

I have run the test signals and everything works except for center. I have had a few problems with my amp before but I'm hoping to get this to work. For example, if I leave my amp off for a while and then try using it again, the right front speaker doesn't work until the amp warms up for a while. This has actually forced me to leave the amp on most of the time. 

I'll try the battery test and triple check my wiring. If I still have problems, is there any easy fix to the amp?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> I have run the test signals and everything works except for center. I have had a few problems with my amp before but I'm hoping to get this to work. For example, if I leave my amp off for a while and then try using it again, the right front speaker doesn't work until the amp warms up for a while. This has actually forced me to leave the amp on most of the time.
> 
> I'll try the battery test and triple check my wiring. If I still have problems, is there any easy fix to the amp?


Are any of the connections loose? Are your wires in the wall? Have you tried hooking up one of the other channels to the center channel? The reason I am asking is so you can be sure it is the amp and not a bad cable or connector.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

None of the wires are in the wall. I'll be sure to try switching speakers, wiring, and any other options to ensure that the problem isn't from ME or an external issue. But considering how I've already had problems with my right channel, I'm predicting that it's still a dying amp.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazerboy2000 said:


> None of the wires are in the wall. I'll be sure to try switching speakers, wiring, and any other options to ensure that the problem isn't from ME or an external issue. But considering how I've already had problems with my right channel, I'm predicting that it's still a dying amp.


If it is a dying amp... You might be better off just getting a new one unless you know how to troubleshoot internals, and repair or have a friend that does.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Try resetting the receivers settings to default. On yours,_ I think_ the button combo is while the receiver is on to, hold "video 2" then press and hold power. The receiver should shut off and all configuration settings reset to their factory original. Then play around with test tones and the various surround modes and see if you can get it to work.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

I actually did once reset the receiver a few weeks back. And I definitely am looking at buying a new receiver, but I'm still doing research. 

So I tried switching the wiring and there indeed is nothing wrong with the speaker or my wiring connection, so it's definitely the receiver. Thanks for all your help, but looks like I'll have to just get a new receiver.


----------

